# Ankle swelled after knock at football / soccer



## truelyfreespirit (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys. Was really hoping for some advice of if there is a way to speed up recovery of my ankle injury. I got a kicked during our game of football today. There is another much more important soccer tournament in 9 days time and I really want to be fit for that as it's been two years since I participated in it last and I will be hooking up with some old pals during this event.. 

I have iced, elevated and compressed my ankle since the injury. 

I am guessing my ankle has given in this way due to being on a cycle of test and arimidex (my first cycle). 

Is there a way to get more fluids to my ankle as being on cycle dries out your joints doesn't it ?

I have been taking cod liver oil each night as well.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Rest is the best thing.  If you have to walk on it, using a walking boot is very helpful.  You don't want to stress it.  

Keep icing it.  NSAIDs can help too.

P.S. If it is a soccer injury, we all know you are really faking it.  Pretend you are a hockey player and play through the pain.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 19, 2014)

Keep doing what your doing.  Do not practice until game day.  Use a neoprene rap then tape it every day for about 3-4 hours while walking/ working then un tape it.  It will swell if you leave the tape on since your on cycle.

I don't know of a way to increase fluid other than what your already doing.

Don't tape it at night.
Stay away from heat packs or hot baths.

Tape it right before the game and un tape it if you have a decent half time or break.  Retape and play again if possible.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 19, 2014)

Ask pillarofbalance, he loves talking about injuries

He has a college degree, maybe 2


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2014)

Really all you can do for now is to work on mobility. Just prop your leg up and twirl the ankle around in all directions. Then ice after.  Do that a few times per day.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2014)

Ice will set you free bro! You HAVE to be consistent with the use of it.


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Jun 20, 2014)

Might sound silly if u know the answer to this one but... Should I still take my AI arimidex ?.. Or should I hold off using that for a few days ?.. Some read ups say arimidex weakens joints. I'm on only on. 425 a week test as it's first cycle.


----------

